# what is it?



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 11, 2020)

I found this while looking for bottles in the woods. Any idea what this item is. Arrow moves freely in object but can not be removed although it can be removed from the chain. I thought horse related maybe. I found in n.j. along the hudson river.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 11, 2020)

That's definitely an interesting find, I feel like I should know what it is but I can't place it.  I don't think it's a spur but it sure looks similar to one, like a child's attempt to draw a spur from memory.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 11, 2020)

It's got me stumped!


----------



## martyfoley (Jan 11, 2020)

Its a whatzit! Maybe a skyhook!  I'm stumped.  Enter it into the Kovells monthly whatzit contest.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2020)

Here is another angle on it.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 12, 2020)

Got me. Maybe part of a trap for muskrats?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for everyones thoughts.


----------



## Van (Jan 12, 2020)

It looks like some sort of handmade drill for something specific?


----------



## FloridaDigger (Jan 13, 2020)

That is a odd piece. I could believe horse spur related? or possibly a door knocker?


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 14, 2020)

RobbyBobby, I posted your pic of that item on my metal detecting forum and after 123 looks nobody has identified it either, except the single response said maybe part of a trap. I'll chime in if someone ID's it.


----------



## embe (Jan 15, 2020)

I was hoping somebody would have ID'd it by now so my brain could take a break, lol.

It reminds me of an old vegetable peeler handle, but the chain is throwing me off.


----------



## WesR (Jan 15, 2020)

Possibly a part of an old rat trap. It looks a "rat trap" bike pedal which were presumably named for their resemblance to rat traps from the same era. Just a thought.


----------



## American (Jan 15, 2020)

It looks like part of mole trap (?)


----------



## seadrift (Jan 18, 2020)

It does appear to be some sort of snare or trap to me, although I have never seen one exactly like this one.  It may be missing part of it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> RobbyBobby, I posted your pic of that item on my metal detecting forum and after 123 looks nobody has identified it either, except the single response said maybe part of a trap. I'll chime in if someone ID's it.


Cool. I am stumped as to what it is. Trap is the most logical answer i have heard. Thanks for for all and any ideas.


----------



## Ice (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm pretty certain that's an Ochosi Arrow. It's used in the religion of Santeria.  Considering it was in the woods it's no surprise; in that religion Ochosi is a hunter and knows the woods well. Sometimes when things are used in Santeria rituals they are left in specific locations afterwards.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

I found a second one. Much more rusted than the first and it has

 a different dimensions.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Ice said:


> I'm pretty certain that's an Ochosi Arrow. It's used in the religion of Santeria.  Considering it was in the woods it's no surprise; in that religion Ochosi is a hunter and knows the woods well. Sometimes when things are used in Santeria rituals they are left in specific locations afterwards.


Who are you? Nobody knew. I found two OCHOSI BOW AND ARROW. They were for protection? Left for who? Obviously not me. Hope i don't get cursed or something. I can see the headLines Now. Boy looks for bottles and gets cursed by unearthing sacred objects. Talk about an unforseen job hazzard.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Ice said:


> I'm pretty certain that's an Ochosi Arrow. It's used in the religion of Santeria.  Considering it was in the woods it's no surprise; in that religion Ochosi is a hunter and knows the woods well. Sometimes when things are used in Santeria rituals they are left in specific locations afterwards.


What i found was a


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Seriously...Ice, i found A large metal cauldron in the woods. I had to dig it out from under a root a tree had grown over it and was being swallowed By the earth. Inside was horse shoes railroad spikes, all kinds of nails, metal toy Hand tools, a tiny anvil and sledge hammer ,Machette, Shovel, rake,pick, hoe and this ochosi bow +arrow. All rusted. Any ideas what i did or found. It has been ther for i guess over 70 years. All iron items. Very heavy pot to carry into the middle of the woods. Very weird.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ice said:


> I'm pretty certain that's an Ochosi Arrow. It's used in the religion of Santeria.  Considering it was in the woods it's no surprise; in that religion Ochosi is a hunter and knows the woods well. Sometimes when things are used in Santeria rituals they are left in specific locations afterwards.


If you know...how are they used and what for. The OCHOSI BOW+ARROW.


----------



## Ice (Jan 28, 2020)

It's symbolic. It's not really functional as any form of mechanism. Most stores/Botánicas that carry supplies for Santeria sell them, or similar versions of them. Often they are used on alters or in rituals or the such.
I guess you found yourself a bottle hunting charm. Although Ochosi is known for protection and justice, he is a hunter and I've heard that he aids in helping one find what they are seeking.


Just a small word of warning; if you find any bottles around the location where you found those, and there seems to be stuff put inside the bottle, but you really want the bottle, be sure to handle it and the disposal of the contents with care. Some practitioners of Santeria (and various religions similar to it) once in a while will use a few drops of liquid mercury in certain workings, and that isn't something you want to get all over yourself or your property.



ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Seriously...Ice, i found A large metal cauldron in the woods. I had to dig it out from under a root a tree had grown over it and was being swallowed By the earth. Inside was horse shoes railroad spikes, all kinds of nails, metal toy Hand tools, a tiny anvil and sledge hammer ,Machette, Shovel, rake,pick, hoe and this ochosi bow +arrow. All rusted. Any ideas what i did or found. It has been ther for i guess over 70 years. All iron items. Very heavy pot to carry into the middle of the woods. Very weird.


This definitely sounds like Santeria. Ogun is another Orisha who is associated with metal tools, nails, railroad spikes, etc.  Ochosi and Eleggua are close friends with Ogun, so it's not uncommon their symbols be used together. If it was in the ground THAT long though Eleggua's "tools" might have decomposed.
It wouldn't be unheard of for someone to have purposely buried it all rather then it just being left out there and slowly being covered by nature... However if it's really old, the find might have some historical significance.
But there are still active Santeria groups around New Jersey.


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Who are you? Nobody knew. I found two OCHOSI BOW AND ARROW. They were for protection? Left for who? Obviously not me. Hope i don't get cursed or something. I can see the headLines Now. Boy looks for bottles and gets cursed by unearthing sacred objects. Talk about an unforseen job hazzard.


I wouldn't worry too much, in that religion they are good guys.... and actually have various catholic saints as counterparts.  You didn't go out there to cause problems to anyone else so I can't see it "provoking wrath" on you.  If you want to get into the "spritual" side of things, maybe it was meant to be found?  The thing I found sort of weird was I haven't posted in here in maybe 8 years or so, and I get an email from the forum (which I never got before), that linked me to this post, and I recognized that crossbow right away, I have an interest in various things, it's not the first time I'm seen one of those.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you Ice for the information. I found no bottle with the pot of iron. I did find a few keepers, so maybe it was the hunter that guided me to clean up the place and find what i was searching for. Thanks again, RobbyBobby64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 29, 2020)

The iron tools, some where hard to tell what they were, others like the shovel is solid and the sledge having a steel handle. The horse shoes half rusted thru. Railroad spikes heavy pitting. They were there a long time.


----------

